# Possible pregnant?



## Savage (May 28, 2016)

I recently purchased a female b/w argentine. The guy I bought her from said she was too small to breed this year. I put her with my male and they did fine together first few days I put them in larger enclosure and she started attacking him. She is much larger than him. He told me he housed his with his male together for two months. Wasn't sure if she could be getting ready to lay eggs. I have them separated now and they're both doing great nervous to re introduce them any advice would be great


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2016)

It's possible, but all the gravid female tegus I've ever seen were about to bust like a ripe melon.


----------



## Savage (May 28, 2016)

She is extremely rounded compared to my male


----------



## Walter1 (May 29, 2016)

Then get the me male out of there ASAP. She could egg bind from stress. She needs to be alone and have a hide with mulch to lay!


----------



## dpjm (May 29, 2016)

I agree with Walter about the stress. She should be alone. Egg production/laying is stressful enough, she doesn't need the company. 

I would even say that keeping a male and female together at all is not going to do any good for your female. If she is not with a male she probably will produce eggs but reabsorb them without actually laying them. That is a better situation because she avoids any egg-binding issues and doesn't lose the huge amounts of minerals that goes into the production of the eggs (she gets these back after reabsorption of the eggs). If she is always with a male, the eggs will very likely be fertile and she will attempt to lay them, which can lead to egg-binding problems and mineral deficiencies.

I've noticed this with any lizard species in which I've kept males and females together, you separate the male from the female and egg laying stops.


----------



## Savage (May 29, 2016)

she has been separated for the past day and is buried in her hide box. Still eats a good amount.


----------



## Walter1 (May 29, 2016)

Stuff her and provide the heat she needs. If gravid, I'm thinking 4-6 weeks. Near end she won't/can't eat.


----------



## Savage (May 29, 2016)

Alright problem is guy before had her for 2 months don't know how far along she could be


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

Savage said:


> Alright problem is guy before had her for 2 months don't know how far along she could be


What do you now of her history? Did previous own also have a male? Ever did he get her from?


----------



## dpjm (May 30, 2016)

Make sure you feed high calcium foods, or supplement a more calcium into the diet, while she is producing eggs. She'll need extra calcium right now for the egg formation and if she does not receive it in the diet the eggs will not form properly. Also when it comes time to lay them, if she has a calcium deficiency she may not be able to perform the muscle contractions required to lay the eggs.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2016)

All I know is he had her for 2 months and was with a male. I give her calcium with every meal


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2016)

Savage said:


> All I know is he had her for 2 months and was with a male. I give her calcium with every meal


Here's to a successful egglaying. Please keep us all updated.


----------

